# Core Big Guys?



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

So there's Derrick Favors, Paul Millsap, Enes Kanter, and Al Jefferson.

Is it Utah's strategy to just have bigs who they can use as a mismatch, or is there something bigger they can do with this? I don't imagine they trade Favors or Kanter just because of their age and potential ceilings, but what is the game plan going forward with Millsap and Jefferson? Are these guys somebody they should be dangling on the market? What kind of players would the Jazz be looking for in return?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I think if they could get the right deal, they'd willingly move Al Jefferson.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Right, but you could say that about pretty much anybody in the league.

What do you think the market is out there for Jefferson? Who could really use him? What should Utah be looking for in return?


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

What you want up front is one good rebounder and one shot blocker. All four of those guys are primarily rebounders. They have to pick which two to go forward with and deal the other two. 

Teams back east have wanted Jefferson for a while. Utah should have done something by now because those guys don't really compliment each other.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Honestly, I think they'd be better served moving Millsap for a guard either at the deadline or this summer, as opposed to letting Jefferson go. Al is always going to be big, and he's always going to have solid post moves, but Millsap is going to be slowing down as he approaches thirty and isn't going to create the kind of mismatches that have made him such an effective tweener. A three-big core of Jefferson, Favors, and Kanter is real solid, especially if Utah can use their two first round picks and Millsap to get one or two good guards/swingmen.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Where would be a good fit for Millsap?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Where would be a good fit for Millsap?


They could definitely get Ramon Sessions and either of the two protected first rounders - Detroit(probably conveyed next year) and Portland(maybe conveyed this year) that Charlotte has. Beyond that, maybe getting Mirza Teletovic and Marshon Brooks from Brooklyn.

If you wait until the summer to sign-and-trade him it makes things easier, but you run the risk of him just walking for nothing.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I like the Marshon Brooks trade, that's a solid addition for them. I feel like there's an obvious trade out there that I'm overlooking though.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

I mentioned Indiana in a previous thread, although that was before George broke out. I could still see us trading Granger for Millsap, who we've been targeting for years, or even Jefferson.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Indiana would make sense, how would David West react to going to the bench?


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

BlakeJesus said:


> Indiana would make sense, how would David West react to going to the bench?


He might not be on the team. He's a fan favorite, veteran, glue guy, and probably the most reliable player on the team, but it's not a sure thing that we re-sign him. He's definitely old and unathletic, but the guy is averaging 17/8 this season and another team might be able to outbid us.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

I'd swap DG for one of those two in a heartbeat. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Indiana would make sense, how would David West react to going to the bench?


I don't like the Indiana idea, as Millsap isn't really that great of a defender, which is the Pacers' current calling card. If he did wind up there, Millsap would probably be the sixth man on that team.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Bogg said:


> I don't like the Indiana idea, as Millsap isn't really that great of a defender, which is the Pacers' current calling card. If he did wind up there, Millsap would probably be the sixth man on that team.


I don't think we're too concerned about defense at the 4. So far this year, our defense is pretty much Hill, George, and Hibbert. Our bench, with the exception of Sam Young, Mahinmi, and sometimes Hansbrough's hustle, is horrendous on D. In the starting lineup, Lance is mediocre at best, and West is a pretty poor defender. He has a big body, but he's about as slow-footed as Roy Hibbert and is constantly late on rotations. As it is right now, our starting bigs always have to fall on the pick & roll and provide help from 5-10 feet back. At least Millsap's marginal increase in quickness might help with that.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> I don't think we're too concerned about defense at the 4. So far this year, our defense is pretty much Hill, George, and Hibbert. Our bench, with the exception of Sam Young, Mahinmi, and sometimes Hansbrough's hustle, is horrendous on D. In the starting lineup, Lance is mediocre at best, and West is a pretty poor defender. He has a big body, but he's about as slow-footed as Roy Hibbert and is constantly late on rotations. As it is right now, our starting bigs always have to fall on the pick & roll and provide help from 5-10 feet back. At least Millsap's marginal increase in quickness might help with that.


Millsap's quickness is going to go soon, and he's going to go from creating mismatches to just being an undersized power forward with a jumpshot. If he was on a cheapish contract, sure, but I think Millsap's going to get paid this summer, and whoever does it is going to regret years three and four of that contract.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Fair. Millsap honestly reminds me of West from a few years ago, although with less physicality and more of a jump shot. Do you think he can bulk up and beast it a little down low, or is he turning primarily into a perimeter player? I know he's started to fall in love with the 3 (although he can hit it). Still, that might open the floor a little more for Hibbert, if he can ever find his offensive touch again.

Having said that, I would be very happy with Al Jefferson as well. Depending on his contract, that might enable us to send Granger + Hansbrough to Utah.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Pacers Fan said:


> Fair. Millsap honestly reminds me of West from a few years ago, although with less physicality and more of a jump shot. Do you think he can bulk up and beast it a little down low, or is he turning primarily into a perimeter player? I know he's started to fall in love with the 3 (although he can hit it). Still, that might open the floor a little more for Hibbert, if he can ever find his offensive touch again.
> 
> Having said that, I would be very happy with Al Jefferson as well. Depending on his contract, that might enable us to send Granger + Hansbrough to Utah.


The problem with Millsap is that he's 6'6", so if you're looking for him to bulk up and play in the post you're essentially turning him into Glen Davis, which is why I think rumors are the Jazz are more likely to retain Jefferson. Millsap definitely has some meaningful basketball left, but I think Indiana might as well just bring back West if they're going to look at Millsap.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

Favors/Kanter has to be what they build with going forward, am I right?


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

BlakeJesus said:


> Favors/Kanter has to be what they build with going forward, am I right?


Yea, long-term it's those two. With two picks in the 15-20 range this year, they may even stumble into a decent third big and not need to bring back either of Jefferson/Millsap. They could really use that money to shore up the backcourt.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Sign a backcourt player and start drafting well. Next year is a good year to tank.


----------

